# Harvest time already?!



## Old Toby (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi all,
Well the past week for me has been a bit crazy and I didnt check on my girls as much as I should so yesterday I clipped a few tiny frosty leaves around my buds and magnified them only to see half cloudy half amber trichomes, sounds like its time to harvest in a few days or even tomorow but the only thing is that as i thought I would have at least another 2 weeks I havent flushed yet
Any ideas to what I can do/
Will I flush tomorow and harvest the next day, I'm worried I might let it go too long as I dont want a couchlock affect.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 26, 2007)

do you have any pics of the sweet plant u are gonna harvest? i never flush mine before harvest i know that alot of ppl do and some dont if u feel it is ready than chop away good luck my friend will be waiting for a smoke report


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Sticky!
I will try get a few pics up as soon as I get my cam from my brother.
I'm glad to hear I may not have to flush cos if I leave it much longer I wont get my desired affect. I havent actualy used nutes in about 1 week anyway and only 2 weeks ago I had to flush 1 plant due to another problem so maybe it might just work out for me anyway!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh man I wish I was as close as you!!!  Happy harvest.


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Mom, I cant actualy believe its time lol!:shocked:
Heres some nice pics for yas to have a look at.
The 6th pic is of the top cola where I fimmed it ages ago and for some reason the leaves ended up looking like a cauliflower lol!
Anyway enjoy the pics!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2007)

*drool drool drool*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 26, 2007)

:holysheep: mmm they do look great love them budz bud of the month  so what is the desired high that your looking for body high? the buds look great bro great grow


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 26, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> so what is the desired high that your looking for body high? the buds look great bro great grow



I think the old classic 50/50 heady body high is what I'm going for, you cant go wrong with that, as we say in Ireland _"Its yer only man!"_


----------



## bnightclown (May 26, 2009)

not bad pics...i know how ya feel tho.i was rdy for 8 or 10 weeks for my girls...and bamn at 7 thy look like they more then rdy so i cut um all down but 3 today...i was suprized how much i had.....mostly amber and cloudy ...can't wait tilll it is cured......


----------



## Alistair (May 27, 2009)

My last harvest was done with no flush prior to harvest.  It worked out just fine.  It smokes well, and tastes good.  As an expert grower said, if you don't over-fertilize throughout your grow, there should be no need to flush.  Flushing is a source of controversy, but some believe that the only time a flush is needed is when over-fertilization has occurred.  I don't plan on flushing for this grow either.

From what you've shown and told us, I'd say that the buds that are showing 50/50 are ready.  Some buds ripen more quickly than others.  I normally pick my buds over a period of time ranging from one day, to one or two weeks.  Rarely in my experience, is an entire plant ready to be harvested all at once.  I guess it depends on the strain.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 27, 2009)

this thread is 2 yrs old i think the plants would of been chopped,,,cured and smoked by now


----------

